# LFTS 12/12



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

It's going to be another cold sit out here. If your headed out be prepared.


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

I hear ya o g b I’m up showered last coffee then heading out , good luck all


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

3 degrees Snowing to beat the band outside. Coffee s almost done and dogs are fed. Should be a beautiful morning


----------



## ReelWildFun (Jan 23, 2016)

Dont forget its crunchy my neibor texted he is half mile away herd me walking in hahsha


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Good luck guy's. Getting kiddo to school, cold out here having a smoke. Looking forward to pictures. They were in the fields yesterday evening for sure. Every field I drove by had deer in them. Some I had permission to shoot onto.... Didn't bring the gun


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Good luck out there fellas. Both kids in full swing with basketball season, but hoping to get out this weekend at some point. Look forward to following along with your hunts to stay motivated.


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

Wholey crap it's cold! Still as can be too. Heater on high . Light snow in antrim


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

It’s a great day all ready. Small buck passed thru and my son just let me know that he and my daughter in law are having a BOY. Hope I get to sit here with him someday like I did with my son.


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

Saw two bucks behind the house. One had a limp and I thought about shooting him but fought with the idea. The limp probably isn’t fatal at this point and I think he’ll be ok. Kind of a tough ethical call.


----------



## Chappy410 (Sep 20, 2014)

Congratulations Grandpa Sparky!!!!


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

not big flakes but it’s steady.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Saved by a text! I've got to head in to do a job for the company. It's so cold I'm pleased to have to go in. Good luck to everyone not frozen solid.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

3 degrees here. This is a heat wave compared to yesterday morning.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Walked the property a bit ago and checked some cameras. Seen 9 does n fawns during the walk. Will be out tonight after a dentist appointment.


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

The Fishing Pollock said:


> Wholey crap it's cold! Still as can be too. Heater on high . Light snow in antrim


Yep cold out in Antrim steady snow headed in to warm up headed to the blind this afternoon should be good


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

just a small buck and fawn this morning. Now it’s time to tackle this roof. Shiulda made a steeper pitch.


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

Gonna head out to a piece of property in Boyne City. I set a pop up out this year and never made it back to check. I’ll still hunt it and see where the activity is.


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

Sparky, It looks like someone crash landed on your roof.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

old graybeard said:


> Saved by a text! I've got to head in to do a job for the company. It's so cold I'm pleased to have to go in. Good luck to everyone not frozen solid.


First time ever heard you say that.Dont blame you I would have been in long time ago


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Rainman68 said:


> Sparky, It looks like someone crash landed on your roof.


Santa


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

DEDGOOSE said:


> S missaukee has no deer save yourself the agony


and how would you know that? You never make it to a stand.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

sniper said:


> Oldest son is in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Excellent Dave! I'll be out for the morning hunt tomorrow. We will meet up after maybe for a deer draggin.


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> S missaukee has no deer save yourself the agony


I’m north of 55 but I can smell the funk from the south side


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Used to hunt off of snow bowl road in missaukee county a long long time ago. Beautiful area but too many hunters drove us to the U P and thank GOD for that.


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Sitting in the office tonight added a little decor to the walls. The welcome sign the daughter made me last year and the first buck I killed on the new property last year. I let several go this year bigger than him and I'll probably eat a buck tag this year unless I kill a doe during late archery.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Doesn’t get any better than this


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

old graybeard said:


> Somebody remind me to fill all my tags next year before it gets so cold. Dang!


.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Due to time constraints I'm .94 miles as the crow flys from my driveway. 1 unidentified as soon as I got settled in and then 5 quick shots real close.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

spikekilla said:


> I’m north of 55 but I can smell the funk from the south side


It's busier than I96 right now with **** spreaders finally get in fields


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Make that 13 shots wtf

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## scotts98rt (Feb 4, 2012)

Jose wales


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I might have to have 5 quick shots when I get into camp myself tonight. My freezer is still well stocked with Crown.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I was starting to think I was going to have my first deerless sit this afternoon. I just had a doe walk into my shooting lane.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

This evening’s view


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Same spot as yesterday just a different angle. Maybe today they'll follow the script.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Tonight’s trigger lady


----------



## Sevevan1 (Jan 5, 2010)

No shots here


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> It's busier than I96 right now with **** spreaders finally get in fields


The meat pod®️ is going to be a busy place this wknd with the cOrN down


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

Awfully quiet around these parts. Even with the cottage owners gone, which usually means the deer come back.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

sparky18181 said:


> View attachment 467797
> 
> 
> Doesn’t get any better than this


Very nice view! Looks like a place where some serious deer would move with those cattails.


----------

